# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  The truth behind hair systems

## sure hair international

I feel it necessary to clarify the rules about hair pieces/systems/etc.
Hair pieces have come a long way, basically they can now look really natural as long as you follow the basic principles.I run a company in Canada and have manufactured and installed over 20,000 units in my 20+ year experiance.
Hair pieces are a good option for yoiung guys under 25 as you should never do a transplant unless you are a little older. If a hairpiece is not for yoiu, then use some Surethik hair fibers or some kind of coverup product like it. If you are not sure, use the surethik fibers first and then graduate into a hair piece when your ready.

1. Density; If you are a male and wer r it thicker than a medium light, it will probably not blend with your own hair very well. Have your hair replacement company order light to medium light, and maybe medium light only in the front to make it last a little longer.

2. Style; for god's sake, please do not wear it too low and allow for some natural recession.

3. have the place that makes it for you add some natural highlights, maybe 20% of hair lighter by 2 color shades spread thoughout the entire hair system. It makes it look better than uni-tone hair. It will also allow your hair to blend with your own and absorb the light better.

4. Get serviced every 2-3 weeks maximum if you are permanent attachment and monthly otherwise. Do not leave these glued on hair pieces longer than a few weeks. It will cause all kinds of problems as well as probably smell.

5. Change to a new head of hair or system 3-5 times per year if possible, it will look more natural and you can avoid embarasement.

6. Find a good company to work with, there are some good ones out there.

7. Programs are ok as long as they are flexible, and never prepay up front. 

8. ask any questions about design and I would be glad to help as i do check this forum once and a while.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

One more piece of advice. if you choose to use clips to attach your hair system you must rotate the clips each time you go in for service. If the clips stay in the same place for to long they will destroy the hairs in that area. I have many hair system users come in for consultation and have 3-4 permanant bald spots where the clips attached the hair system to the scalp.

----------


## sure hair international

Excellent suggestion Dr. Charles. 

We often advise if clients are on clips that they should move the clips as often as every 4 weeks. UNlike bonded clients, many clip wearers do not come in for regular service( often 3-5 months) and they should even consider changing the clips themselves with a needle and thread and stitch it themselves.
There is even a new product from a few on line suppliers that can tape the clip on and not even have to sew any more that makes it more convienant.
Many hair replacement companies, do not even bother to do so during your visit, so make sure you insist, or do it yourself. I would suggest every month at a minimum to ensure damaging you healthy hair, or at least have an extra hair piece with clips in different locations on the base so you give you head a rest.
Even for tape on customers, you dont have to tape the entire hair piece all around as many companies have strong tapes that are good enough. Equally important, use good quality and approved tapes and solvents, or just soap and water if you can to clean your scalp. Changing tape more often or more frequent full serivice visits are suggested to keep you scalp clean and free of bacteria build up.

----------


## scarman

I can't understand how do you feel more confortable wearing that thing that simple shave it . It should cause paranoia and a lot of stress . :EEK!:

----------


## Seven

> I feel it necessary to clarify the rules about hair pieces/systems/etc.
> Hair pieces have come a long way, basically they can now look really natural as long as you follow the basic principles.I run a company in Canada and have manufactured and installed over 20,000 units in my 20+ year experiance.
> Hair pieces are a good option for yoiung guys under 25 as you should never do a transplant unless you are a little older. If a hairpiece is not for yoiu, then use some Surethik hair fibers or some kind of coverup product like it. If you are not sure, use the surethik fibers first and then graduate into a hair piece when your ready.
> 
> 1. Density; If you are a male and wer r it thicker than a medium light, it will probably not blend with your own hair very well. Have your hair replacement company order light to medium light, and maybe medium light only in the front to make it last a little longer.
> 
> 2. Style; for god's sake, please do not wear it too low and allow for some natural recession.
> 
> 3. have the place that makes it for you add some natural highlights, maybe 20% of hair lighter by 2 color shades spread thoughout the entire hair system. It makes it look better than uni-tone hair. It will also allow your hair to blend with your own and absorb the light better.
> ...


 ★ Do you or anyone else know of a good hair replacement cut in videos for sale? ★

----------


## Seven

Does anyone know about how much on average it "cost" to have your real hair cut and hair replacement serviced if you use comb-clip and man-made hair fiber. Haircut, wash and touch up the hair system with curling iron a little. Anyone know?

----------


## benq1983

> 5. Change to a new head of hair or system 3-5 times per year if possible, it will look more natural and you can avoid embarasement.


 WOW - a new piece 3-5 times a year??!! That would cost a FORTUNE! Is that what you mean? A new system 3-5 times a year?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Hair systems are not nearly as expensive as a hair transplant, but if you add up 3-5 per year with all the service fees you would be suprised. It is like renting versus buying. In the end after you spend all the money what do you have to show for it.

----------


## benq1983

,


> Hair systems are not nearly as expensive as a hair transplant, but if you add up 3-5 per year with all the service fees you would be suprised. It is like renting versus buying. In the end after you spend all the money what do you have to show for it.


 
Hmmm, i take your point Dr Charles but im only 28, and everyone says not to do transplants young. Plus the scaring. Its a hard choice, thanks for getting back to me.

----------


## BoSox

Can somebody with beginning stages of MPB get a good hair piece? Would I be able to get one with the same style of my hair? I like it spiked and kept at 1 inch lenght.. would it blend perfectly along the sides and back? Will it look natural on my temples?

----------


## benq1983

> Can somebody with beginning stages of MPB get a good hair piece? Would I be able to get one with the same style of my hair? I like it spiked and kept at 1 inch lenght.. would it blend perfectly along the sides and back? Will it look natural on my temples?


 From what i understand its all about matiching density (how thick the system is) and getting the colour and stype of hair (wavey or straight etc).

I have put a shout out on this forum for some people to show pics of their systems but so far noone has done so, but, last night i found a forum where people are doing so - they say pictures speak a thousand words:

http://toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=4367

I have never had a system myself so i am doing the same as you and researching for the day when i need one (probably within the next 12 months).

Benq

----------


## BoSox

It makes me discouraged to see that most hair pieces are longer style. I keep my hair at 1 inch ontop with the sides blending clos up towards the top. I doubt they can make a system to look real for me. I also have very fine hair. I don't know what to do, I can't stand the thinning on top anymore..

----------


## benq1983

> It makes me discouraged to see that most hair pieces are longer style. I keep my hair at 1 inch ontop with the sides blending clos up towards the top. I doubt they can make a system to look real for me. I also have very fine hair. I don't know what to do, I can't stand the thinning on top anymore..


 I keep my hair like urs and i use nanogen. (check my profile gallery). I would like to know if short systems are possible too. I will try toplace forums and let u know.

Benq

----------


## BoSox

Help us out people, somebody has to know something about systems  :Frown: 


I was thinking of getting something to hide my thinning, but I want to solve my hair loss.. not hide it. If a modern day hair piece can achieve this, I'm all for it. I just don't see how one would look on me with the style of hair I like, can't see howw it wount be noticable. Please help us out.

----------


## benq1983

> Help us out people, somebody has to know something about systems 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting something to hide my thinning, but I want to solve my hair loss.. not hide it. If a modern day hair piece can achieve this, I'm all for it. I just don't see how one would look on me with the style of hair I like, can't see howw it wount be noticable. Please help us out.


 Ive had a scout arrount Toplace forum and found this:
http://toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=4310

They are taking about buzz cutting a system (I take is "buzz cut" is USA for shaving your head to grade lengths).

Im getting some great info on systems there but i must stress i dont know what that companies systems are like, im only looking at user info and pics, but its good for the kind of things your asking where as this forum seems more consentrated on drugs and surgery side.

----------


## benq1983

> Help us out people, somebody has to know something about systems 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting something to hide my thinning, but I want to solve my hair loss.. not hide it. If a modern day hair piece can achieve this, I'm all for it. I just don't see how one would look on me with the style of hair I like, can't see howw it wount be noticable. Please help us out.


 This guys hair is quite short:

http://toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1483

----------


## BoSox

Thanks for the linka, but that guy with short hair piece covers his temples..I wonder if spiking is possible

----------


## benq1983

> Thanks for the linka, but that guy with short hair piece covers his temples..I wonder if spiking is possible


 I found a guy who, to be honest has taken the absolute piss with the hair gel, however its spiked at the front so it gives you an idea. Seriously though mate, if you get a system, dont use this much gel! :-D

http://www.toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1462

----------


## benq1983

> I found a guy who, to be honest has taken the absolute piss with the hair gel, however its spiked at the front so it gives you an idea. Seriously though mate, if you get a system, dont use this much gel! :-D
> 
> http://www.toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1462


 http://www.toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1063


And this is a great raised front:

http://www.toplace.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1070

----------


## pcaddyman

Hi , a hair system always has to be a longer style I have had about 10 up to now they never feel like your real hair you can always feel the edge of the lace the colour is never quite right the front hairline always needs cleaning , sure I used to have short on top and grade 2 back and sides when I had hair the daily routine is a real pain with a system you are better off bald I think, I wish I had shaved mine off years ago and I am 51 now my real brother is 57 and still has all his hair ,I guess that's just the way it goes , and in a system people always give you a funny look even if they do not know something to them does not look right you are just fooling yourself .

----------

